# SOLAS 2010 to remove 14 cruise ships from European service



## fred henderson

UBS Investment Research (UBS is a leading world investment and wealth management bank) has published an investment note to its clients stating that because of SOLAS 2010, it believes that at least 14 ships, with 5,600 lower berths are likely to be removed from the European cruise market next year. This is about 4% of the available berths operating in the European market and is expected to firm up cruise prices, especially as demand is still expected to grow by 5% next year.

The investment note does not identify ships to be removed or their owners but states that it will mainly be from “smaller operators with older tonnage”. The note states that larger brands with younger fleets are mostly compliant with the new safety rules. It also comments that the US market is unlikely to be effected to the same extent as Europe, as it does not have as many old ships still in service. The biggest beneficiary from these market changes will be the Carnival Group, which operates 105 ships world-wide that have an average age of 9 years.

Some of the de-activated ships may be laid-up, but there are already a substantial number of laid-up older cruise ships. In 2008 23 ships with a total of 9,194 berths were laid-up world-wide, while 4 ships with a total of 2,323 berths went directly from operations to demolition. Unlike in 2007, no laid-up ships were re-activated in 2008, but two previously laid-up cruise ships were scrapped.

Fred (Thumb)


----------



## shamrock

At a guess, one of the main losers in this will be Louis Lines..they are retiring Emerald & Calypso later this year. Other ships in their fleet will be getting past their use by date and others such as Serenade and Princess Marissa have already been sent to the beaches for breaking up. The rest of the fleet consists of Orient Queen, Aegean Pearl, Aquamarine, Ivory, Sapphire, Coral, Cristal and the newly purchased Majesty that will join the fleet later this year from NCL.

I am not sure about Voyages of Discovery's ship Discovery..she has had some money spent on her cosmetically and she has fallen foul of inspections again this year already, though nothing as bad as last year with her engine failures. Not sure if she would be compliant or not.

Fairly confident that Marco Polo is OK, she has had alot of work done to her earlier in the year after her Antarctic season, so she could be safe from the chop...I hope.

Fred Olsen have sold their one and only non compliant ship, Black Prince, she is to join SAVECA in Venezuela doing coastal cruising down there. The rest of the fleet are compliant.

Pullmantur have retired Atlantic Star already, they are about to take on another ex RCI ship, Sovereign to join Empress and the two ex Celebrity ships, so they are now all compliant since selling Oceanic to PeaceBoat in April.


----------



## WMAVeteran

Unfortunately, I read that SAGA RUBY (formerly Cunard's CARONIA) will also be retired after its last voyage in October 2009 because of SOLAS. I think that SAGA RUBY is one of the most well proportioned cruise ships ever built.


----------



## shamrock

WMAVeteran said:


> Unfortunately, I read that SAGA RUBY (formerly Cunard's CARONIA) will also be retired after its last voyage in October 2009 because of SOLAS. I think that SAGA RUBY is one of the most well proportioned cruise ships ever built.


Yes, sadly Saga are losing Ruby but keeping Rose & Spirit of Adventure. They are still hunting a replacement for both Astoria (the purchase of which fell through due to legal problems) and Ruby.


----------



## gaelsail

shamrock said:


> Yes, sadly Saga are losing Ruby but keeping Rose & Spirit of Adventure. They are still hunting a replacement for both Astoria (the purchase of which fell through due to legal problems) and Ruby.


Saga Ruby has a full list of cruises for 2010. Saga *Rose* starts her farewell voyage on 30 October returning to Southampton on 6 December.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Saga Rose and Saga Ruby were built as Ocean Liners hence their good looks compared with purpose built cruise ships. It is the design of the former liners that many of us like to much because it is the era we remember when ships looked like ships, not blocks of flats. 

Saga Ruby is certainly a fine example of the smaller passenger liner, built at Swan Hunter in 1973. A fine example of British ship building now sadly gone. She has always looked good as Vistafjord, Caronia, and now Saga Ruby.

Although built as ocean liners, Sagafjord and Vistafjord were top of the market when cruising began in earnest. Those two especially Vistafjord made Arcadia look really old when we were cruising full time. We were often in port with both including the Royal Viking ships of the early 1970s, again well ahead of us aboard Arcadia as we switched from line voyages to cruising. Luckily they are still going and comply with SOLAS 2010, now Black Watch and Boudicca for Fred Olsen. Both showing their age but both still better than these ugly monsters. 

David


----------



## Pat Thompson

Greetings,

IMO really know how to kick an industry when it's down....the operation was a sucess but the patient died!!!

A cynic might think that they, IMO, should be looking at the annual third world ferry disaster, for instance, if they have nothing better to do, but there again that might achieve something sensible and we can't have that now can we.

What do you call 100 bureaucrats at the bottom of the North Atlantic....A bloody good start.


----------



## shamrock

Classic International Cruises have made sure that their older ladies are all 2010 compliant - Athena, Funchal, Princess Danae & Princess Daphne - it is such a shame that other operators are unable or unwilling to keep their older (and usually much loved) stock up to date too.


----------



## Kolby

shamrock said:


> Pullmantur have retired Atlantic Star already, they are about to take on another ex RCI ship, Sovereign to join Empress and the two ex Celebrity ships, so they are now all compliant since selling Oceanic to PeaceBoat in April.


When was Atlantic Star removed from the fleet and where is she now? Ive always loved the old Fairsky of Sitmar. She has a nice claim to fame because she is the last turbine driven passenger ship built. (She entered service in 1984)

And also, Isnt Oceanic only on (possibly a long term) charter to Peace Boat? I hope they dont make a mess of her. Surely Oceanic is compliant with at least some of the SOLAS 2010 regualtions. 

Thanks,
Kolby Hurt


----------



## shamrock

Atlantic Star went into lay-up at the end of May this year, I believe she might still be in Marseille though not sure.


----------



## Yankeesman312

WMAVeteran said:


> Unfortunately, I read that SAGA RUBY (formerly Cunard's CARONIA) will also be retired after its last voyage in October 2009 because of SOLAS. I think that SAGA RUBY is one of the most well proportioned cruise ships ever built.


Actually I know this is a year old but the Saga Ruby is still with us, the Saga Rose is being scrapped as of June 2010 in China


----------



## JoK

shamrock said:


> Classic International Cruises have made sure that their older ladies are all 2010 compliant - Athena, Funchal, Princess Danae & Princess Daphne - it is such a shame that other operators are unable or unwilling to keep their older (and usually much loved) stock up to date too.


Have you any idea of the costs involved?
Sentiment does not keep ships afloat.


----------



## Oz.

Thanks JoK, well said. I dont understand why people pay so much money to go for what is just a ride on a ship. But, each to their own.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Oz. said:


> Thanks JoK, well said. I dont understand why people pay so much money to go for what is just a ride on a ship. But, each to their own.


I actually go further - you want me on a ship? you pay me(Thumb)


----------



## Billieboy

Satanic Mechanic said:


> I actually go further - you want me on a ship? you pay me(Thumb)


Same for me, too, plus expenses!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Billieboy said:


> Same for me, too, plus expenses!


and preferably a hotel at night if alongside


----------

